# Ich WILL das tecklenburgerland mobilisieren...also wo seid ihr??



## teutoradler (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe so langsam keine lust mehr immer mit den selben leuten zu biken (ist wohl ganz spassig aber mal neue leute kennenlernen ist ja auch nicht schlecht!), das soll jetzt auf keinen fall negativ klingen!  Meine leute mit denen ich fahre sind schon ok!
Also, was ist?

Hier mal so die umgebung:
Ibbenbüren, Recke, Hopsten, Riesenbeck, Hörstel, Rheine, Emsdetten, Laggenbeck, Tecklenburg etc...

Gibts denn im tecklenburgerland keine bikerin/biker??

ciao...


----------



## humpen (17. Januar 2003)

...Hallo Thorsten,

der Westfale an sich ist ja eher zurückhaltend, deswegen hat sich auf Deine Aufforderung wohl noch keiner gemeldet?!

Ich hab jetzt mein großejungsspielzeug mit dem ich wohl mal ein wenig holperigeres Gelände befahren kann.

Meld´ Dich mal wenn Du Lust hast..

Gruß
Stephan (der Humpen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teutoradler (18. Januar 2003)

> Ich hab jetzt mein großejungsspielzeug mit dem ich wohl mal ein wenig holperigeres Gelände befahren kann.



Gemini? Nicht schlecht! Aber braucht man denn so ein gerät im münsterland?
Wo gehst du denn immer spielen mit deinem "großejungsspielzeug"??


----------



## humpen (18. Januar 2003)

na meistens bin ich im größten Sandkasten des Münsterlands.
Ob man ein Gemini im Münsterland braucht? Was braucht man
um Spaß zu haben? 
Ich will mal nicht philosophisch werden, wär´s nicht so günstig gewesen hätte ich mir sicher ein "kleineres" Fully geholt
(Nicolai, Votec...) 
Es wird wohl die nächsten zehn Jahre (bis zur Rente  halten und für meine Zwecke reichen denke ich mal   

Heute war ich für 2 Stunden auf´m Platz, ziemlich weich der Boden nach dem Hochwasser, aber egal.


----------



## teutoradler (19. Januar 2003)

> na meistens bin ich im größten Sandkasten des Münsterlands.



Wo ist der denn?





> Was braucht man um Spaß zu haben?



Jaja - hast ja recht!


----------



## Ackebua (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von annihilator _
> *Ibbenbüren, Recke, Hopsten, Riesenbeck, Hörstel, Rheine, Emsdetten, Laggenbeck, Tecklenburg etc...*



Das klingt ja alles wie Zutaten für einen Gemüseeintopf!


----------



## Papiertiger (30. Januar 2003)

Also

ich bin im LAND um die BURG TECK aber das ist ganzwoanders.
Nämlich, d schwäbischa Alb, ein schnuckeliges Highland in den 
Südstaaten.

Gruß und tschüssle
PT


----------



## teutoradler (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *
> 
> Das klingt ja alles wie Zutaten für einen Gemüseeintopf! *



 

Jo, sind ja auch alles kaff´s! Was willste erwarten? ;-)


----------



## teutoradler (2. Februar 2003)

Was los? Gibts hier wirklich niemanden??
Leute stellt euch nicht so an


----------



## mad raven (19. August 2003)

jo ich hab diesen Thread mal wieder ausgegraben

bin (noch) nen reiner Laggenbecker

greatz Johannes


----------



## rigger (19. August 2003)

Hi komme aus Schüttorf nähe Rheine, man könnte sich ja ma für ne runde im Teuto treffen!  

greetz
Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (20. August 2003)

schaun wa ma, wär mal ne idee wert.


----------



## rigger (21. August 2003)

Hier 

und

Hier 

gibts auch noch ein paar Teutobiker!


----------



## mpaul (25. August 2003)

na, dann melde ich mich doch auch mal  

mal mit anderen Leuten biken wäre ja mal auch nicht schlecht 

Micha


----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (18. Januar 2007)

bin auhc dabei


----------



## slowracer (18. Januar 2007)

3 1/2 Jahre, nicht schlecht.


----------

